# KYB GR-2 and AGX sale!!



## budha56 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey I posted this deal on maxima.org, but I wanted to put it here too to see if anyone's interested. I'm just a college kid, but I'm organizing it through Phil's Inc. Automotive Warehouse. It's for:

Set of 4: 
89-94 GR-2 $200.00/set SHIPPED 
95-99 GR-2 $230.00/set SHIPPED 
95-99 AGX $370.00/set. SHIPPED 
00-02 GR-2 $275.00/set SHIPPED 
All in US dollars. 


See the details in the thread at:

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=296488

We've already reached the minimum, so as soon as you give me all your info and give them the payment they'll send them out.

You can check my Y-pipe thread that I did there to show that I'm legit, since you don't know me. I won't check this forum too much, so go ahead and email me at [email protected] or post on the maxima.org thread/private message me there if you have any questions. You're welcome to tell your friends, too!

Matt


----------

